# EXPERIENCED NEUROSURGERY/ORTHO SPINE CODER SEEKING FULL/PART TIME REMOTE WORK



## sshill (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello, my name is Steven Shill and I've been coding neurosurgery/ortho spine for over 15 years, along with multiple years experience in ortho total joint & fracture treatment and general surgery coding.  I've been a full time remote coder for over 3 years, and I have a full remote set-up including dual screens and can log-on to any desktop set-up to handle your remote coding work.  I have experience in Nextgen, Athena, & Epic billing systems.   If you are in need of an experienced remote neurosurgery or ortho spine coder, please review my attached resume and contact me.

Thanks very much for your time and consideration.

Steven Shill, CPC


----------



## dimme85 (Nov 17, 2021)

Are you looking for contract work or full time employee work?  I'm the Director of Coding at U of Colorado School of Medicine.  Take a look at this one.



			https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/2801233860/?refId=qOl0%2BuTOSLKENgQvBywe3A%3D%3D


----------



## ndaney22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi, Please go apply @ Ochsner.org for a pro ortho coding position full time remote


			https://ochsner.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Ochsner/details/Professional-Hospital-Surgery-Coder---Remote_REQ_00105282-1?q=coding


----------



## amneske (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello! I just wanted to share with you that my employer Lexicode is looking to hire both Outpatient and Inpatient coders currently. These are fully remote positions. They are currently offering a $3000 sign-on bonus for Outpatient coders and a $5000 sign-on bonus for Inpatient coders. Please feel free to email me if interested as I can help expedite the process by emailing the HR recruiter directly with your info to ensure it gets into the right hands quickly. Email me at lilacoceanlily@hotmail.com


----------



## Crissy.Morris@MedEvolve.com (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi Steven! Medevolve is searching for a coder with ortho spine experience. You can apply here: *


			https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs/ViewJobDetails?job=93556&clientkey=F8F23A864A25979F26F6C88A6C0D13D6
		

*


----------

